#ubuntu-manual 2010-10-04
<semioticrobotic> anyone an expert on filesystem damage recovery?
<hannie> Hi there. Can anybody tell  me if Movie Player is the same as Totem?
<hannie> The manual refers to Movie player, but I cannot find it in Ubuntu Software Center
<daker> yes
<hannie> Thanks
<daker> Totem is the default movie player in Ubuntu
<hannie> ok, I will use Totem when referring to the menu Applications
<daker> i think you should use Movie Player
<daker> hannie, are you editing the manual ?
<hannie> application{⟨application name⟩}
<hannie> I am busy translating the manual (Dutch translation)
<hannie> The name between () should be translated
<hannie> the \application{Movie Player} application
<daker> you should translate Movie Player
<hannie> becomes: de toepassing \application{Filmspeler}
<hannie> Ok, I used the word Filmspeler (=Movie Player)
<daker> it's ok
<hannie> But in the menu it says: Totem mediaspeler
<hannie> So, mediaspeler would be a better word
<c7p> hello all, the channel and the project is very "silent" lately and there is no luxury of time till the release of the manual
<c7p> is there any pdf available or sth ?
#ubuntu-manual 2010-10-05
<infosoft> Hey, everyone! It's so good to be back :)
<daker> hello infosoft
<daker> ping godbyk
<thorwil> Chris Woollard's link gives me a 500. though, i only wanted to see if the title page is ok :)
<godbyk> daker: pong
<godbyk> daker: pong
<zkriesse> godbyk: I'm not daker but pong! lol
<zkriesse> godbyk: How ya been my man
<daker> just want to ask about the staging site :)
<godbyk> zkriesse: been pretty busy here. how are you?
<zkriesse> the same
<godbyk> daker: I've offloaded that to dutchie's server.  I couldn't get django working on mine. (something to do with different versions of python conflicting or something.. I think my server just hates me right now.)
<zkriesse> godbyk: Busy with college, trying to find a job, and managing my teams/forums in the ubuntu community.
<godbyk> daker: to try to take the load off dutchie's server for bandwidth and space, though, I'm going to host the static files at static.ubuntu-manual.org.
<daker> godbyk, oki
<ChrisWoollard> This channel is so quiet these days!
<zkriesse> yup
#ubuntu-manual 2010-10-07
<daker> anything new ?
<humphreybc> hey daker
<humphreybc> got your reply
<humphreybc> how far through the site are you?
<daker> well godbyk said : I've offloaded that to dutchie's server.  I couldn't get django working on mine. (something to do with different versions of python conflicting or something.. I think my server just hates me right now.)
<daker> daker: to try to take the load off dutchie's server for bandwidth and space, though, I'm going to host the static files at static.ubuntu-manual.org.
<humphreybc> hm ok
<humphreybc> maybe godbyk should contact dreamhost :)
<daker> humphreybc, so if you can talk to dutchie when he is online he will be able to run the website
<daker> the website is in lp:ubuntu-manual-website
<daker> humphreybc, i can show you how to run it locally
<humphreybc> locally would be neat
<daker> oki
<daker> $ sudo apt-get install python-django
<humphreybc> okay, give me two secs
<daker> tyt
<humphreybc> rightro
<daker> $ bzr branch lp:ubuntu-manual-website umpwebsite
<daker> $ cd umpwebsite
<daker> then other
<daker> $ cd umpwebsite
<humphreybc> ok
<humphreybc> i'm ther
<daker> ./manage.py syncdb
<daker> create the superuser
<humphreybc> oops, i just hit ctrl + C by accident
<daker> no worries
<humphreybc> instead of creating super user
<humphreybc> will it still work?
<daker> $ rm umpwebsite.db
<daker> then
<daker> ./manage.py syncdb
<humphreybc> okay
<humphreybc> done
<daker> ./manage runserver
<daker> then open http://127.0.0.1:8000
<daker> works ?
<humphreybc> bash: ./manage: No such file or directory
<daker> oh oops
<daker> ./manage.py runserver
<daker> works ?
<humphreybc> ok
<humphreybc> sort of
<humphreybc> there's no CSS
<daker> oh why
<daker> open this http://127.0.0.1:8000/static/css/styles.r1286289207.css
<humphreybc> page not found
<humphreybc> "/home/benjamin/Projects/umpwebsite/umpwebsite/static/css/styles.r1286289207.css" does not exist
<daker> gimme 5sec
<daker> run a bzr pull
<daker> well the css is supposed to compress to be generated/compress automatically on the server
<daker> shit
<daker> humphreybc, ?
<humphreybc> sorry
<humphreybc> just jamming out to taylor swift :P
<daker> no worries just be quick coze i need to sleep it's 00:06
<humphreybc> i'm here :)
<humphreybc> i ran a pull
<humphreybc> okay
<daker> open http://127.0.0.1:8000
<humphreybc> a ha!
<humphreybc> that looks lovely
<humphreybc> I love the awesome language selection thing
<daker> haha
<humphreybc> it's very good daker
<humphreybc> the fades in the get involved box are great too
<humphreybc> (although my browser jumps to the top of the page when I click links)
<daker> ya i were looking for a solution to that
<daker> also you can just link the rules like that : http://127.0.0.1:8000/getinvolved#editors
<humphreybc> wicked :D
<humphreybc> this is going to be an awesome site
<daker> http://127.0.0.1:8000/getinvolved#designers
<daker> http://127.0.0.1:8000/admin
<Muscovy> When should we expect the new site? In time for Maverick?
<daker> Muscovy, should ask humphreybc ツ
<humphreybc> daker: can you get it finished by sunday :P
<daker> ya everything is possible
<humphreybc> :D
<humphreybc> well
<humphreybc> aim for Sunday
<humphreybc> next weekish
<humphreybc> and we'll pester godbyk to get django working on his server
<daker> ok
<humphreybc> site is soooo cool
<daker> shut!!!
<godbyk> humphreybc: django isn't working on my server right now. python hates me. :-/
<humphreybc> godbyk: can you fix it?
<humphreybc> go and hassle dreamhost
<godbyk> humphreybc: so I've asked dutchie is he can host the django stuff and I'll host the static files (to help reduce his bandwidth).
<godbyk> humphreybc: can't hassle them as they don't support it.
<humphreybc> oh ok
<humphreybc> alright then
<godbyk> right now, http://staging.ubuntu-manual.org/ points to dutchie's server.
<godbyk> I'm not sure if he's had time to work on getting django + the website running yet or not.
<humphreybc> ok
<humphreybc> btw
<humphreybc> what's actually happening with the book?
<humphreybc> did ya'll get a few more people pop up here a couple of days ago?
<humphreybc> I sent out a call for help on facebook, twitter
<godbyk> not much progress that I'm aware of.
<humphreybc> :(
<godbyk> I haven't seen any real activity the past couple days.
<humphreybc> daker: there are a few things we need to work on re: the pictograms up the top
<humphreybc> like rollovers
<humphreybc> and the get involved pictogram is too small
<daker> humphreybc, that's your work ツ
<humphreybc> yup
<humphreybc> daker, godbyk, is there point in launching the new site if we don't have a 10.10 manual to go with it?
<godbyk> hmm.. doesn't make much difference to me, I guess.
<daker> the manual & website at the same time would be good
<daker> humphreybc, i need to go ツ and feedbacks are welcome
<humphreybc> yeah
<humphreybc> okay
<humphreybc> I'll email you a list of changes
<humphreybc> :)
<daker> sure
<humphreybc> if you don't mind
<daker> the downloads page will not work, you need to add the manuals from the admin interface
<daker> http://127.0.0.1:8000/admin
<daker> and use the superuser IDs
<daker> humphreybc, godbyk see ya
<daker> Muscovy, bye ツ
<dutchie> o/
<godbyk> hey, dutchie. how goes it?
<dutchie> tiringly
<dutchie> late night ice hockey was good fun
<dutchie> didn't make it back to my room before 2 though
<dutchie> (now 2.30, have abandoned hope of a good night's sleep)
<godbyk> dutchie: ah, that stinks. I was up late last night, too. I had to get up for meetings this morning. I'm guessing I'll be hitting the pillow a bit earlier tonight.
<hannie> Question on translation of \window{Movie Player}:
<hannie> I can translate is like this: \window{Mediaspeler} but...
<hannie> When I follow the instructions in the Manual the window 'Totem mediaspeler' is shown.
<hannie> *it
<hannie> This will be confusing for the reader of the manual
<hannie> I suppose the authors of the manual have chosen for a neutral term. Am I right?
#ubuntu-manual 2010-10-08
<DPic> hello
<DPic> i'm working on my next Ubuntu Post-install guide, and was looking for some help making pdf's and making it easy for people to translate
<nisshh> DPic, hey
<nisshh> DPic, godbyk would be the guy you want to talk to
<godbyk> DPic: We're using LaTeX to generate the PDFs and po4a to handle the translation end of things.
<DPic> would a program like LyX do well?
<godbyk> DPic: It could. I can export to LaTeX and po4a could take the translation work from there.
<godbyk> DPic: I haven't used LyX too much myself, though, so there may be shortfalls that I'm unaware of.
<DPic> i'm not very familiar with lyx either actually. what would be a good place for me to author the post where it can be converted well?
<godbyk> DPic: Could you rephrase the question?  (I didn't follow the 'author the post' part.)
<DPic> sorry, i mean using what application should i write this guide so that it can be posted to my blog in html, converted to pdf as well, and easily translated
<godbyk> DPic: Ah, good question.  I'm don't have a really good answer for you.  There are plenty of ways to convert from html to tex, but it usually involves some tweaking to make the PDF look good.
<godbyk> (HTML doesn't really provide as many typographic niceties as one may want.)
<DPic> how long would it take to convert a fairly large guide from html to tex?
<DPic> like this: http://blog.thesilentnumber.me/2010/04/ubuntu-1004-post-install-guide-what-to.html
<godbyk> The bulk of the work could be done with a script, if the html is structured nicely.
<godbyk> If that's the completed guide, I could take a whack at it for you.
<DPic> it's blogger, so god knows what kind of mess it creates
<godbyk> Heh.. good point.
<DPic> that's the previous one
<godbyk> Ah, gotcha.
<DPic> i'm baout to start one for maverick
<DPic> i tried using lyx before, but it didn't make much sense to me
<godbyk> I'd recommend that your screenshots be pretty high-resolution so that they print well.
<godbyk> It takes a bit of getting used to, as LyX isn't really a WYSIWYG program.
<godbyk> It can be a little snarky at times, too.
<DPic> hm, how can i increase the resolution without just making the windows smaller?
<DPic> i mean, if i am just capturing a window of a particular size in pixels, the resolution of my screen won't help that
<godbyk> DPic: Right. I would just use the full-sized screenshots in the PDF instead of thumbnail versions (like what you have on the web page).
<DPic> so, different screenshots for the webpage and for the pdf?
<godbyk> So http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_PtyHEChBKZw/S9oaGZeAWwI/AAAAAAAAf7o/-xaffs2limY/s1600/Screenshot.png instead of http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_PtyHEChBKZw/S9oaGZeAWwI/AAAAAAAAf7o/-xaffs2limY/s640/Screenshot.png.
<godbyk> The same screenshots can be used.  Just not the scaled-down thumbnail versions.
<DPic> oh right, but what i mean is that some screenshots are just of menus which are a fixed size in pixels
<DPic> they do not get scaled down
<DPic> but are still small
<godbyk> Oh, yeah, those are fine.
<DPic> okie doke
<DPic> godbyk: ah, another issue is that the size of my post was previously too big to be shared on google reader, and this one will likely be even bigger
<DPic> i'm not sure of a good way to host it as a static page
<DPic> i suppose i could post it on my other domain, libreops.com
<DPic> which i haven't used yet
<popey> Hows the manual coming along?
<nisshh> popey, i think thats a 'it's just fine' :)
<zleap> i takeit there will be another manual for 10.10 and further manuals for 10.04
<dutchie> zleap: there will be a manual
<zleap> cool
<dutchie> it may well not end up being released this sunday
<zleap> well aftrer sunday
<ChrisWoollard> goodnight all.
<godbyk> ChrisWoollard: g'night! thanks for the updates to the manual!
<ChrisWoollard> I thought that as i had some time I had better do something, as nobody else had ;)
<godbyk> good plan. :-)
<ChrisWoollard> The worst thing is that I think the screenshots need to be looked at / updated.
<ChrisWoollard> And quickshot isn't that simple.
<godbyk> yeah, they do.
<godbyk> I don't know where we're at with quickshot right now.
<DPic> libreopswould be bad because i actually pay for hosting
<DPic> hmmm
<ChrisWoollard> Last time I tried to get my heard around it, it kept crashing
<DPic> static pages on blogger are shit-- you're only allowed ten of them
<ChrisWoollard> godbyk: What time do you have at the moment for manual updates?
<godbyk> ChrisWoollard: not too much at the moment. I have to work on, well, work stuff. :-)
<godbyk> I'm going to try to tweak some of the design parts of the manual soon.
<ChrisWoollard> So much for the release.
<godbyk> but I don't think I'll have much time to write material.
<godbyk> I think the release will probably not happen on 10.10.10.
<godbyk> Given the lack of activity.
<ChrisWoollard> I think I am the only one that has commited in weeks.
<ChrisWoollard> and even then, that isn't much
<godbyk> ChrisWoollard: I think you're right.
<godbyk> I think point, I figure we may as well wait for the release to come out, then put a bunch of effort into going through the manual page by page and ensuring that the text reflects the latest updates.
<ChrisWoollard> That is what I started to do.
<ChrisWoollard> I have done the prologue and I am half way through installation.
<ChrisWoollard> I have even tested what it says. Hense the amount of updates.
<ChrisWoollard> maybe next week we should do a nice motivational speech to the mailing list to get support.
<ChrisWoollard> I think screenshots will be a problem though. Not many people know / understand quickshot.
<godbyk> I don't think screenshots will be too much of a problem if quickshot is up and running.
<godbyk> one person could run through and do all the screenshots once quickshot is running. it's pretty simple.
<godbyk> Weird. Power just went off and came back on.
<godbyk> Yay, UPS.
<godbyk> Too bad my router and network switches aren't on one.
<godbyk> (I should get another for the network stuff.)
<ChrisWoollard> anyway. I will talk to you tomorrow / sunday. Maybe I can devise a plan / motivational e-mail for the list to get us support. :)
<godbyk> Sounds good. See ya, ChrisWoollard!
<ChrisWoollard> goodnight
#ubuntu-manual 2011-10-03
<c7p> yes i think
<c7p> btw when you get the branch
<c7p> the tex file that you ll be working on is under working-with-ubuntu folder (named "using-instant-messaging.tex")
<tomswartz07> ok. splendid! Ill pull the branch tonight and ill look over it. perhaps tomorrow ill start in on it?
<c7p> it's up to you :)
<c7p> also don't misunderstand us if we don't respond to pings, or there isn't anyone in channel talking
<tomswartz07> i understand- ive had my irc window open for 5 days now. haha
<c7p> hehe we are alike
<c7p> i g2g, good night
<tomswartz07> goodnight c7p
<c7p> see you all
<godbyk> See you later, c7p!
<tomswartz07> im having trouble making the pdf from source, and i dont quite understand why.
<tomswartz07> can anyone verify that the newest bzr sync can be built?
<tomswartz07> :~/Documents/ubuntu-manual$ make
<tomswartz07> basename: extra operand `frontmatter'
<tomswartz07> Try `basename --help' for more information.
<tomswartz07> bzr version-info --custom --template="\\\revinfo{{revno}}{{date}}" > revision.tex
<tomswartz07> xelatex --output-driver="xdvipdfmx -V 5" main
<tomswartz07> /bin/bash: xelatex: command not found
<tomswartz07> whoop- this uses xelatex?
<godbyk> tomswartz07: Yeah, it requires xelatex.
<godbyk> tomswartz07: You'll also want the latest upstream version instead of the Ubuntu packages.
<godbyk> (The Ubuntu packages are woefully out of date and incomplete to boot.)
<godbyk> tomswartz07: Installation instructions for the upstream TeX Live can be found here: http://ubuntu-manual.org/getinvolved/authors#install-texlive
<tomswartz07> splendid! thanks! Ill read up on it all
<godbyk> tomswartz07: Let me know if you hit any snags.
<godbyk> tomswartz07: One gotcha: Make sure that you have the TeX Live installer create the symlinks or you'll regret it. :-)
<tomswartz07> ok- i wont get to this till tomorrow, so ill def let you know
<godbyk> tomswartz07: No problem. Thanks for your help!
<tomswartz07> sure! :)
<nisshh> c7p, hey dude
<c7p> hey nisshh, how are you ?
<nisshh> im good
<nisshh> and you?
<c7p> fine :)
 * c7p sorry for late response, i'm writing an e-mail
<nisshh> np
<nisshh> just grabbing the code now
<c7p> have you looked on what chapter/ section could you work on ?
<c7p> ah ok
<nisshh> well, you let me know what needs the most attention, ill be happy with that
<nisshh> before i stopped working on the manual completely, i was managing the credits and glossary
<nisshh> c7p, ^^^
<c7p> now i guess i manage credits as i assign the sections
<nisshh> godbyk, long time no see :)
<nisshh> c7p, yeah, thats cool
<c7p> i guess you can work on glossary again
<c7p> till now the chapter that i think needs an eye is troubleshooting
<nisshh> i would rather the content itself got worked on tbh, atleast right now
<nisshh> ok
<c7p> if you want to update some sections of the chapter let me know
<nisshh> ok
<nisshh> can you give me a general idea of how far we are to a complete 11.10 manual?
<nisshh> just so i know roughly how much editing is required
<c7p> installation chapter is think is almost finished
<c7p> and the half ubuntu desktop chapter
<c7p> is finished
<nisshh> ok
<c7p> now that i check again the manual i think getting onlint sections needs rather an editor to make minor changes rather than an author
<c7p> online section*
<nisshh> yeah
<c7p> would you like to handle this section ?
<c7p> you may check it first of course
<nisshh> tbh, im really happy to just hack away at all of it as an overall editor
<nisshh> although i guess focus on one section would be better for now
<nisshh> ill start with the getting online chapter
<nisshh> then ill do troubleshooting
<nisshh> c7p, since i work now i can mostly only work on this on the weekends though
<c7p> splendid, let me know how the work goes
<nisshh> since i work full time
<nisshh> cool.
<c7p> ok np
<nisshh> although i have time for an hour or two a night usually
<nisshh> Rick is the project leader now isnt he?
<c7p> contribute whenever you feel better
<nisshh> yeah, for sure
<c7p> we dont have project leader, rick is the Editor in Chief
<nisshh> ah ok
<nisshh> is that intentional or just because you dont have one currently?
<c7p> i don't know
<nisshh> fair enough
<nisshh> whats his nick?
<c7p> we voted for Editor in Chief before a half year, and there wasn't a need for a leader then -i guess-
<c7p> hm
<c7p> rickfsb i think
<nisshh> ok
<nisshh> i might shoot him an email
<nisshh> i really want to get this project moving fast again
<nisshh> not that it hasnt been :)
<c7p> i found Rick's nick is rickfosb
<c7p> cool
<nisshh> ok
<c7p> i hope the section and not chapter assignations would help us to move fast
<nisshh> yeah
<nisshh> its certainly a good idea
<nisshh> far out, id forgotten how darn big tex live is
<c7p> hehe
<godbyk> hey, nisshh! How's it going?
<c7p> hello all
<c7p> hey tomswartz07
<c7p> hey godbyk
<godbyk> hey, c7p.
<c7p> what's up ?
<godbyk> not too much at the moment.  seems like I'm getting a ton of email today.
<godbyk> how's it going with managing all the job applicants?
<c7p> very time consuming
<c7p> i got to respond to many people :P
<c7p> but it goes very good
<c7p> UbuntuOne is nice as tool also
<c7p> when an author makes changes to a document and he saves them, they are uploaded automatically on the cloud
<c7p> and automatically they are downloaded to my local machine
<c7p> also a message pops up so i'm also notified
<godbyk> Excellent!
<godbyk> Hopefully allowing authors this new workflow will make things easier for them.
<c7p> yeah i hope so
<c7p> we got a mail in spanish ! do you know spanish ?
<c7p> it's on the mailing list
<c7p> godbyk:  ah i forgot to mention !!!!
<c7p> we have to remove some sections from the jobs list
<c7p> jobs page *
<c7p> the only section with no author is micro blogging
<godbyk> I just moderated the message and let it pass through to the mailing list.  I don't know Spanish, but Google Translate said they were offering to help with the manual.  I know we have a number of other Spanish-speaking folks on the mailing list, though, so hopefully they can jump in and help out.
<godbyk> c7p: Should I remove them entirely or strike them out with a line (i.e., draw a line through them)?
<godbyk> Which sections should I remove/leave on the jobs page?
<c7p> i guess you could draw a line
<c7p> microblogging only
<godbyk> Okay.
<c7p> actually and additional software
<godbyk> 'kay
<godbyk> c7p: http://ubuntu-manual.org/jobs  I stuck out 'The Ubuntu Desktop'. Do you like that or would you prefer that I remove them completely?
<c7p> i hm
<c7p> better remove ?
<c7p> btw what if an author quits ?
<godbyk> It doesn't make too much difference to me.  Whichever you think is less confusing.
<c7p> shouldn't we have a list of available authors ?
<c7p> better remove them
<godbyk> Hopefully we will have a pool of people waiting to take their place.
<godbyk> Okay, I'll remove them.
<c7p> maybe you could write something about it on the jobs page
<godbyk> c7p: like this? http://ubuntu-manual.org/jobs
<c7p> cool
<c7p> as easy as possible :D
<godbyk> When you're emailing the people who are applying, perhaps you should ask if we can contact them to help fill in for an author that has to drop out.
<godbyk> Then we can keep their name on a list and contact them if we need them to fill in.
<c7p> sure
<godbyk> We should probably also have a meeting sometime soon and establish our deadlines for the Oneiric manual.
<c7p> what about arranging a meeting this weekend ?
<c7p> the goal of it should be to answer the questions of new authors, editors
<godbyk> We can try.  I'll be at my parents' house this weekend (lots of birthdays to celebrate), but I can probably attend a meeting.
<c7p> and also to set deadlines
<godbyk> That's a good idea.
<c7p> saturday or sunday, what fits you best ?
<godbyk> Should we email Rick and have him set up a poll?
<godbyk> Good question, let me check.
<c7p> we can
<godbyk> I think we'll be having a family dinner Saturday night, but I'm not sure.
<c7p> so sunday is better ?
<godbyk> Well, Sunday I may be driving back, so it's a bit of a toss-up. :-)
<godbyk> We should schedule the meeting whenever it makes the most sense for everyone else to attend.
<godbyk> I'll try to be there if I can, but my presence isn't really required. :)
<c7p> :) ok
<c7p> but new authors have to meet Kevin :D
<c7p> nevermind let's hope we will get many people to attend it
<c7p> with all these replies to the applicants i forgot to tell Rick about the new way of contribution :(
<c7p> i hope he won't be angry on me
<godbyk> c7p: Not a problem. I think we had discussed it at a meeting once upon a time.
<c7p> ok i feel obliged to send him a mail, i'm composing it
<c7p> ok mail sent to Rick
<godbyk> 'kay.
<c7p> i g2g goodnight
<c7p> see you all
<godbyk> G'night, c7p.
#ubuntu-manual 2011-10-04
<rigved> hi everyone. i had heard that the ubuntu-manual project needed help to prepare for the oneiric version.
<nisshh> godbyk, what is the syntax for single line comments and quoting in the tex files again? my memory is a little fuzzy on the details :)
<nisshh> *scrolls up*
<nisshh> *finds the style guide link from 24 hours ago*
<tomswartz07> i read over the setup guide for texlive 2011- will that screw up any current texlive packages i already have installed?
<tomswartz07> i.e. should i not do that on a production machine that i frequently update tex documents on?
<godbyk> tomswartz07: You should uninstall any texlive Ubuntu packages that you have installed.
<godbyk> tomswartz07: The upstream TeX Live is a superset of those packages. So any existing .tex documents you have should still compile with the newer TeX Live.
<tomswartz07> godbyk: Thanks! I just wanted to be sure that I dont mess up anything that I already have (lest i be unable to recompile my resume pdfs!)
#ubuntu-manual 2011-10-05
<c7p> hey all
<c7p> godbyk: ping
#ubuntu-manual 2011-10-06
<tomswartz07> hey everyone- whats the protocol for bzr commits? I ran through a bunch of updates on my section, and im not sure what to do now.
<tomswartz07> is it proper to push the updates on a regular basis, or should i wait until i have a vast majority of changes made and updated to push?
<tomswartz07> aannnd- do i push right to the lp:ubuntu-manual branch, or do i propose a merge from a private branch?
<godbyk> tomswartz07: I'd push them regularly to reduce the chance of conflicts later.
<godbyk> tomswartz07: You can push it directly to the lp:ubuntu-manual branch.
<tomswartz07> decent. thanks a ton godbyk
<tomswartz07> ill push em here in a few
<godbyk> tomswartz07: You should also try to build the PDF before you push your changes.
<godbyk> Just to ensure you don't break the build.
<tomswartz07> i gotcha. none of my changes were anything other than text replacement. shouldnt have broken anything, but i will definitely keep that in mind in the future
<tomswartz07> okay- im running through the setup for TeXLive `11, and Im at the 'install-pkgs.sh' script. Does that need to be run with superuser rights so that the applications install?
<tomswartz07> I tried running it with sudo, and it said that texlive 2009 wasnt installed (huh?) and when i run it under normal rights, it sits at "Installing Required Ubuntu Packages..."
<c7p> i think the script have to be runned with sudo
<c7p> is Kevin around ?
<tomswartz07> im running it with sudo and it says to make sure that texlive 2009 is installed..
<c7p> y i remember having the same prob when i tried to follow the process recently
<c7p> hm
<tomswartz07> i mean, it lists the packages that im missing, its no big problem to manually install them
<tomswartz07> did it, and we're up and running
 * tomswartz07 dances
<c7p> hehe
<c7p> so in the meantime you dont have any prob ?
<tomswartz07> nope, my changes that i made compliled beautifully, and everything seems good.
<tomswartz07> i should have some free time tonight to work on more updates, now that everything is up and running smoothly
<c7p> good, so the script has just to be fixed
<c7p> good :D
<c7p> i g2g, cu later
#ubuntu-manual 2011-10-07
<godbyk> tomswartz07: You shouldn't have to run the install script with sudo as it'll call sudo when it needs to.
<godbyk> I did just update the script a bit to clarify the error messages a bit.
<nisshh> c7p, hey, are you getting many odt's lately?
<c7p> actually they are up to shared folder so they come to me :P
<c7p> yeah we are doing progress
<nisshh> ah ok
<nisshh> i just havent seen any get coverted to tex and commited to the main branch
<c7p> no there isn't any
<nisshh> i think it should be done regularly, otherwise those who submit odt's could be going over the work that people who commit straight out have already done
<c7p> we just wait authors to say that they have finish a section
<nisshh> oh?
<nisshh> oh ok
<nisshh> kinda defeats the purpose of version control, thats all
<c7p> :/ y i guess so, but at least we try to keep the process as simple as possible
<nisshh> im fine with people submitting odt's, but they really should be commited to tex code asap so we dont double over
<c7p> but on the other hand we assigned the sections so there wouldn't be double work on a section
<c7p> g2g cu later
<nisshh> heh
<nisshh> ok
<c7p> hello all
#ubuntu-manual 2011-10-08
<tomswartz07> are we still using the Google Calendar for the meetings?
<tomswartz07> ****the meeting schedules
<c7p> hello all :D
<c7p> herat: what's up ?
<herat> c7p: I am fine. I am about to finish my part by tomorrow.
<c7p> cool :D, i guess you 'll be at meeting, right ?
<herat> c7p: I will be.
<c7p> btw take your time if you need, we don't have to hurry
<c7p> great
<herat> ok. Thank you. :)
#ubuntu-manual 2011-10-09
<s0rceress0> ahh, you fixed yourself Che :)
<che__> Yep :)
<che__> Hey guys
<tomswartz07> whats up folks?
<che__> hey tomswartz07, just waiting for the meeting
<s0rceress0> Hi tom :) nice to see you
<tomswartz07> whens the meeting start? another hour?
<che__> 10pm UK time as far as I know
<tomswartz07> ok cool thats what i thought
<s1m0nsk1> Hi everybody! I see people are starting to gather
<tomswartz07> hey s1m0nsk1
<s0rceress0> Hi :D
<che__> hey slm0nsk1
<s0rceress0> The meeting gave me a chance to play with my virtual box
<s0rceress0> that...didn't sound right.
<che__> I was gonna say lol
<che__> :)
<s1m0nsk1> was wondering what that meant...
<tomswartz07> what, are you running an irc client in a vb client?
<che__> She's running Kubuntu in virtual box
<c7p> hello all
<s0rceress0> Hi :)
<che__> hey c7p
<s1m0nsk1> Hi
<herat> hi
<c7p> how are you ?
<che__> Good
<tomswartz07> getting along
<s1m0nsk1> can't complain, mustn't grumble...
<tomswartz07> who'd listen to the complaints anyway? :)
<c7p> :P
<che__> :)
<c7p> we will wait a bit (5-10 mins) so as everyone join us :)
<hannie> okay
<senthil_prime> Hi all
<c7p> hi senthil !
<senthil_prime> Hi c7p
<s1m0nsk1> Hi!
<c7p> hi Brian
<peredo> Hello
<s0rceress0> Hi peredo :D
<che__> hey peredo :)
<s1m0nsk1> Hello peredo
<c7p> i guess this "meeting" is an opportunity for you to meet each other :D
<peredo> Hi everyone!
<tomswartz07> hey all
<herat> hi all
<senthil_prime> hello peredo!
<s1m0nsk1> c7p: that was the intention, wasn't it?
<c7p> yeah of course
<c7p> the first goal of this gathering
<c7p> the next was to answer any questions
<c7p> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 16:12. The chair is c7p.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<c7p> hey all
<c7p> raise your hands
<hannie> ready
<che__> ready
<s1m0nsk1> ready
<c7p> o/
<herat> ready
<s0rceress0> ready
<peredo> ready
<c7p> ok we are ready
<tomswartz07> ready
<hannie> http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/FlHgLlkX27
<MootBot> LINK received:  http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/FlHgLlkX27
<c7p> rick won't be able to attend the meeting
<c7p> thx for the agenda hannie
<hannie> and what about Kevin?
<c7p> Kevin must be on his parents
<c7p> so
<hannie> ok, how about letting authors introduce themselves?
<c7p> #topic Introduce yourselves authors !
<pfjapPaco> Hello
<pfjapPaco> Well, I'm Paco
<pfjapPaco> I do hope everybody is still here haha
 * c7p waves :)
<che__> I'm Che, from Ireland and I'm working on Thunderbird
<hannie> pfjapPaco, which chapter/section are you working on and what's the progress?
<pfjapPaco> I've been assigned to help edit the Ubuntu Desktop section I believe
<hannie> pfjapPaco, any section in particular?
<tomswartz07> My name is Tom Swartz, Im from Pennsylvania, USA. I have a BS in Physics, and have been using Ubuntu for the past 5 years. Ive been following the Manual Project since the start, and only recently stepped in to help author. Im working on the Instant Messaging section.
<c7p> this is how we'll introduce ourselves 1) we say things about ourselves 2) we say that we have finished 3) quesions from others
<c7p> Paco wasn't assigned to any section specifically, right pfjapPaco ?
<pfjapPaco> Yes, sorry about the wait, I just went to check myself
<herat> I am Herat and I am from India. I am working on Using Ubuntu Center.
<s1m0nsk1> Hi, I'm Simon. I'm from England and I've been using Ubuntu for about 3 years. I'm doing the Ubuntu One section.
<senthil_prime> I am senthil. I am from India but right now I am in the US. I have been using Ubuntu for a little over 1 year now. I am working on the microblogging section of the manual.
<c7p> i'm John, i'm following the project since the begining, i step down to help for the greek translation of it and then i started contributing for the main manual. I'm author of the Ubuntu Desktop chapter, specifically on the sections that touches Dash, Launcher, etc
<c7p> hey Chris :D
<ChrisWoollard> evening
<ChrisWoollard> I forgot. Sorry
<c7p> no worries we introduce ourselves
<s0rceress0> I'm S0rcy, I've been using Ubuntu for about a year now and still learning about it. I'm an editor and am not yet assigned any particular work yet.
<peredo> Hello, I'm Brian. I live in California and I will be writing the Viewing and Editing Photos section. I've been using Ubuntu since Breezy. I plan on finishing the section today.
<hannie> I'm Hannie. I am a member of Ubuntu Dutch Translators. And I work for the manual als an author (ubuntu-desktop) an editor (Prologue and learning more)
<hannie> hi ChrisWoollard
<ChrisWoollard> Right...... Ok..... ermm......
<hannie> Are you all familiar with this: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/
<ChrisWoollard> I am Chris.
<pfjapPaco> Hello Chris.
<ChrisWoollard> I have been invloved with this project since lucid e1
<ChrisWoollard> I know a bit of Latex. I tend to do editting. and fixing things that are broken in the bzr branch
<ChrisWoollard> What else do i do?
<ChrisWoollard> Generally whatever in
<ChrisWoollard> i thank
<ChrisWoollard> s/thank/think
<c7p> ok i think we are done, or not ? anyone else who wants to introduce his/her self ?
<hannie> c7p, is there an aneiric sheet instead of this one: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?authkey=CNDambUJ&key=0AtkeORuPIMxsdGtWRXlvdHB4bktTNkF5LTNwWU5KQnc&hl=en_US&authkey=CNDambUJ#gid=0
<hannie> *oneiric
<hannie> I think every author/editor should be able to access and it
<hannie> *change
<c7p> this isn't for oneiric, but yes there is a simple sheet with assignments: http://bit.ly/ok0sKk
<hannie> c7p, nice!
<c7p> eveytinh is in there :P
<c7p> well almost
<che__> I don't see s0ceress0 listed as an editor?
<c7p> yeah
<c7p> many editors are on another sheet "available editors"
<che__> ah ok
<c7p> those editors aren't assigned to specific chapter or section
<hannie> Why aren't these sheets accessible for everybody?
<c7p> when we assign them work, they 'll be added too :)
<c7p> cause it contains e-mail addresses :D
<c7p> i don't think this sheets should be accessible
<c7p> to the generall public
<hannie> If you save those addresses somewhere else everybody can see what progress is made by others
<pfjapPaco> Well, there is a way to protect sheets so that only specific people can see them
<c7p> this is a solution, but we have to spend many time on sheets
<c7p> edit sheets for public, for private use etc
<c7p> even this sheet was time consuming
<hannie> at this moment I cannot add anything to the Oneiric sheet, but I could in the Natty sheet
<c7p> btw if you want to discuss this subject let's leave it for the end of the meeting
<hannie> c7p, ok
<c7p> [TOPIC] Basic outlines on how the project works
<MootBot> New Topic:  Basic outlines on how the project works
<c7p> firstly the project is always open to new members
<c7p> any member can contribute as it cans/wants
<c7p> even if you follow the project you are member of the project
<c7p> now
<c7p> the project uses bazzar to share its work
<ChrisWoollard> We will always do our best to help each other out.
<c7p> we have a branch for every series on bazzar
<c7p> although on this release we also give the option to authors to commit/share their work though UbuntuOne
<c7p> this on how we share our work
<c7p> now the process of releasing a manual is the following
<c7p> 1) get the contributors 2) writing process (we are on it) 3) proofreading of written material 3) release of the manual
<hannie> You can always ask questions using the mailing list: ubuntu-manual@lists.launchpad.net
<c7p> the manual built from LaTeX code, Kevin (godbyk) is our Texician who faces all tex issues, fixes bugs, and helps us to get the manual out
<ChrisWoollard> I also know Latex a bit :)
<c7p> new authors that work on UbuntuOne and edit LibreOffice docs, of cousre aren't writing tex code
<c7p> yeah and Chris helps a lot on fixing syntax issues etc
<c7p> (@ new authors) Chris and Kevin are very core members of the project :)
<c7p> so as i was saying new authors that work on UbuntuOne and edit LibreOffice docs, of cousre aren't writing tex code
<c7p> when you finish your work, we (me, Chris, Rick, Hannie and others) will mark your text with tex code so we can build the manual
<c7p> btw Rick is our Editor in Chief
<ChrisWoollard> If you want to edit via Bazaar and Latex, we have a style guide http://files.ubuntu-manual.org/style-guide.pdf
<c7p> hannie, ChrisWoollard: have i missed anything ?
<ChrisWoollard> I can't think of anything
<hannie> I don't think so. Maybe there are questions on what you said?
<ChrisWoollard> If you have questiosn. Just ask or send them to the mailing list.
<c7p> ChrisWoollard: +1
<pfjapPaco> So we'll be editing in libreoffice?
<pfjapPaco> primarily that is
<pfjapPaco> correct?
<c7p> hm
<ChrisWoollard> At some point that will be converted to Latex and commited to the bzr branch
<senthil_prime> And can screenshots be placed on the libreoffice docs as well?
<pfjapPaco> ok, thank you
<c7p> senthil_prime: it could be could to be added on a seperate folder, but there are some issues with screenshot resolution when added with latex.
<ChrisWoollard> If you don't know Latex / Bzr then you don't need to do that.
<che__> So should we leave out screenshots in Libreoffice or put them in?
<ChrisWoollard> That would be for somebody like the editor in Chief
<s1m0nsk1> I think authors should be putting them in.
<c7p> place the screens in the docs
<hannie> It's a good question about the screenshots. I think we should let Kevin or rick explain about this on the list
<che__> ok
<senthil_prime> got it..thx
<c7p> let's leave the screenshot issue for the next meeting, if you are ok with that
<che__> sure
<c7p> but of course you will place sreenshots in docs !
<senthil_prime> ok
<c7p> any question we haven't answered ?
<senthil_prime> if we decide to do latex, do we upload the tex file or the pdf?
<che__> Do we have a deadline?
<ChrisWoollard> tex
<hannie> senthil_prime, tex files, not pdf
<ChrisWoollard> the pdf gets generated from the tex
<c7p> actually you get the branch to your local machine, and edit the tex file of your section
<c7p> then you simply commit changes to the branch
<senthil_prime> okay
<c7p> if i remeber write you work on UbuntuOne ?
<ChrisWoollard> before commited to bzr you should run make on the branch to make sure the main.pdf builds without error
<senthil_prime> yeah, I am working on UbuntuOne. You have shared a tex file and a doc with me.
<c7p> ok work on that
<senthil_prime> cool
<c7p> it's the tex file of the bazzar branch
<c7p> on setting dealines we will talk a bit later
<c7p> [TOPIC] Assignments and status of sections
<MootBot> New Topic:  Assignments and status of sections
<c7p> Assignments: http://bit.ly/ok0sKk
<c7p> we saw them before
<c7p> so what's the status of your section authors :) ?
<c7p> peredo ?
<che__> I'm nearly finished the Reading and Composing email section
<herat> I have almost completed my part "Using Ubuntu Software Center".
<senthil_prime> I should be finishing the microblogging section by tomorrow.
<peredo> Viewing and Editing Photos - will likely finish today
<s1m0nsk1> I've not started mine yet.
<hannie> I have finished my sections in ubuntu-desktop
<c7p> we fly team :D
<c7p> s1m0nsk1: no worries
<s1m0nsk1> Will have a crack at it this week.
<c7p> if you need a second hand, don't hesitate to ask :)
<c7p> so to recap on chapters status
<c7p> Installation chapter must be finished
<c7p> The ubuntu desktop is missing the appearance section
<c7p> working with ubuntu chapter has 1-2 sections that need some work, the others are completed or almost completed
<c7p> software management is half finished
<c7p> and on Hardware, troubleshooting and advanced topics i don't know
<c7p> the last two must be in good shape
<c7p> do you want to say anything on this topic ?
<hannie> Bryan is still working on Learning more
<hannie> I don't see his name on the sheet
<c7p> ok cool, i didn't know that so i didn't added him to the sheet
<hannie> And I will finish Prologue, since Piratemurray hasn't got time for it
<c7p> ok added to the sheer
<c7p> sheet*
<hannie> thanks
<c7p> np
<c7p> i guess we are finished
<c7p> do you want to discuss anything out of the agenda ?
<hannie> yes, I got to go. Thanks everyone for coming. See you next time.
<senthil_prime> np
<ChrisWoollard> thanks
<c7p> cya hannie, thx for coming
<che__> see you hannie
<pfjapPaco> Ok, thanks everybody, talk to you all next time
<c7p> cu Paco
<c7p> thx for coming
<s1m0nsk1> Can I ask about deadlines and timescales?
<senthil_prime> alright guys, i am taking off too.
<c7p> yeah
<pfjapPaco> No problem, I'm glad to have a chance to help out
<pfjapPaco> bye
<herat> I also got to go. Bye.
<c7p> cu senthil_prime
<c7p> cheers herat
<senthil_prime> goodbye c7p
<ChrisWoollard> evening godbyk
<herat> bye c7p. :)
<c7p> that's Kevin
<ChrisWoollard> we have just finished
<c7p> ^_^
<godbyk> Hello, everyone. I just got home.
<godbyk> How was/is the meeting?
<peredo> It was nice to meet everyone. I'll see you all at the next meeting!
<c7p> cu peredo
<c7p> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 17:12.
<c7p> on deadlines s1m0nsk1
<c7p> we don't have any right now
<che__> Thanks everyone, see you all next time :)
<c7p> cu che
<che__> cu c7p
<s1m0nsk1> OK, thanks. I'll try and get my bit done a.s.a.p so as not to delay things.
<s0rceress0> :) Thanks much, have a good one
<c7p> s1m0nsk1: you don't have to push yourself too much, just enjoy contributing
<c7p> s1m0nsk1: how long do you think it will take ?
<s1m0nsk1> Should have something ready by end of week.
<s1m0nsk1> Is that OK?
<c7p> ok cool, you won't hold back the release of the manual back for sure
<c7p> yeah everyting is ok
<s1m0nsk1> Oh good, glad about that!
<c7p> i g2g guys too
<c7p> see you all
<c7p> godbyk: i wish we could talk :P
<s1m0nsk1> I'm off too - bye!
<c7p> good night all
<ChrisWoollard> gn
#ubuntu-manual 2012-10-01
<CarstenG> Hi at all
#ubuntu-manual 2012-10-02
<CarstenG> Hi at all
<hannie> hey CarstenG
<CarstenG> Hi hannie
<hannie> everything ok with the screenshots?
<hannie> CarstenG, do you happen to know what the link to crocodoc (Quantal) is?
<hannie> I asked Kevin, but he may not be awake yet
<CarstenG> no, sorry
<hannie> np
<hannie> I'll get an answer to my email shortly
<CarstenG> What is crocodoc?
<hannie> That is a shared document where everyone can add comment to the draft pdf of Quantal manual
<hannie> It is meant so everyone can proofread and add comment where corrections are necessary
<CarstenG> ah
<CarstenG> ok
<CarstenG> I think there was not yet any release for this draft, or?
<hannie> very useful! I asked Kevin to send the link to the mailing list once more (I lost the previous email)
<hannie> We'll see if Kevin has already put it on crocodoc
<hannie> Although not everone has finished his editing work, we should have a reasonable draft by now
<CarstenG> Yes, sure. We have a little delay with our draft releases. :-)
<CarstenG> I just pushed the last screenshot.
<hannie> good to hear. You have done a great job!
<hannie> I am just finishing the Dutch translation of Precise version, 147 strings to go
<CarstenG> Thanks.
<CarstenG> Same to you for the translation
<hannie> ;)
<CarstenG> dutch will be the third finished version
<hannie> of Precise? I think not
<hannie> ah, yes 3rd
<CarstenG> but I see 229
<CarstenG> left strings...
<CarstenG> or?
<hannie> I am working in Precise, not Precise-e2 because of this fuzzies problem
<hannie> Later I will try and merge the 2
<CarstenG> ah, ok. Now is see
<hannie> If it does not work well, I will publish Precise, not Precise-et. What's the difference?
<CarstenG> well, some bug fixes
<hannie> I refuse to do more copying and pasting or translating all over again :(
<CarstenG> missing chapter{advanced topics} for example in precise...
<hannie> ah, yes that was one of my own catches. I have to change that for sure
<hannie> thanks for reminding me :)
<CarstenG> you are welcome :-)
<CarstenG> Do you have new info about the fuzzies problem in LP?
<hannie> I gave up. --previous did not work and I do not get much support on LP (lack of manpower)
<hannie> I understand they have so many other urgent matters to handle...
<CarstenG> ok
<hannie> The merging of msgid and msgstr is rather complicated in Launchpad, and I do not want to mess up things there
<CarstenG> it's bad that you don't get much support there
<hannie> it's sad, but as I said before, we are all volunteers with limited time on our hands
<CarstenG> But if I remember correctly, you wanted to merge old translations to new po files based on the new pot file...
<hannie> That is why we, Ubuntu Dutch Translators have decided to only translate the LTS versions of the manual
<hannie> correct, but old translations are not transferred if there is only a slight difference in the msgid
<hannie> Lokalize does this very well. I should contact the developers of Lokalize
<hannie> Difference: Lokalize = offline, Launchpad=online
<CarstenG> yes, this we could use, or? generate new po files offline and upload them to LP
<CarstenG> then LP has "only" to recognize the fuzzies as suggestions.
<hannie> I did merge Lucid (100% translated) with Precise
<hannie> but LP throws the fuzzies away
<hannie> when I upload the merged file to LP
<CarstenG> BTW, do you mean this crocodoc? http://personal.crocodoc.com/HbPBlKU
<CarstenG> its the precise version...
<hannie> So now I have to copy the fuzzies from Lokalize to LP manually
<hannie> If that is the Precise version, then it is not what I wanted
<CarstenG> ah, that's the problem, I see.
<hannie> Perhaps Kevin has not yet published the Quantal version after all
<CarstenG> Yes, the other way is the same problem with LP. If you export the po files you don't get the suggestions. They are lost completely. AS fuzzies would be better..
<hannie> right, complicated as I said :(
<CarstenG> Do you have a bug report on LP for this fuzzies problem?
<hannie> Well, sort of. Low priority for the last 2 years
<CarstenG> So we could post the link on the list to increase the heat a little bit. :-)
<hannie> this could be a solution, but first I should start another bug report explaining exactly what I want
<hannie> The one I refer to is from David Planella (long time ago, and not exactly the same)
<CarstenG> ah ok
<hannie> But it is a good idea, which I will keep in mind
<CarstenG> Yes
<CarstenG> If there is no bug report, then nobody will fix it. :)
<hannie> true, but I do not have much confidence that it can or will be fixed soon after I report it
<hannie> Danilo Segan is a good guy, but het has lots of other priorities
<hannie> *he
<hannie> But thanks for helping me with this
<CarstenG> Who is he?
<hannie> He is a big shot at Launchpad
<hannie> daniloS
<hannie> btw, I have sent an email this morning to editors who have not finished their section
<hannie> hopefully we get some response before the end of this week
<CarstenG> Yes, end of this week we want to release the public draft
<hannie> oki, back to work then ;)
<CarstenG> maybe this is the time for crocodoc?
<hannie> yes, it can be put on crocodoc
<hannie> I have already mailed Kevin about this this morning
#ubuntu-manual 2012-10-06
<hannie> hey CarstenG could you help me with something?
<CarstenG> Hi Hannie
<CarstenG> Sure, what is your problem?
<hannie> CarstenG, can you send me a list of all the screenshots, and their correct names?
<hannie> I need them for the Dutch screenshots
<CarstenG> You get the list if you do a "make ubuntu-manual-nl.pdf"
<hannie> really?
<hannie> I'll do it immediately (never noticed this :( )
<CarstenG> Yes, all the missing screenshots are listed after the make run :-)
<hannie> But I do not need the missing screenshots, but all of them
<hannie> with their names
<CarstenG> Well, then clean the screenshots/nl folder, do the make run, and you have all names
<hannie> I see names of 10 screenshots after command "make"
<hannie> e.g. screenshots/en_US/02-1210-desktop.png
<hannie>  M  screenshots/en_US/02-Launcher-triangles.png
<hannie>  M  screenshots/en_US/02-Launcher.png
<CarstenG> where are you?
<hannie> Those are the ones that were recently modified
<CarstenG> in precise?
<hannie> yes
<hannie> Like this: 01-installation-welcome.png
<CarstenG> You should do a "make ubuntu-manual-nl.pdf"
<CarstenG> then you get the list of the missing dutch screenshots
<CarstenG> a "make" alone creates the english version
<hannie> ah, yes, I have just downloaded the finished translation (Precise) from LP
<hannie> And I have made a new account with the name "Jan Jansen", the Dutch counterpart of John Doe
<hannie> I will put nl.po in \po and see how many errors I get
<CarstenG> hopefully none :-)
<hannie> ha, only 1 error
<CarstenG> For the list you can also move the english pics out of the folder, do a "make" and you get it
<hannie> but only 30 pages made :(
<CarstenG> fix the error, and try it again
<CarstenG> then you get maybe the next one
<CarstenG> its a long and iterative way...
<hannie> I am currently trying to find it. Perhaps I found it
<CarstenG> I tried it to now
<CarstenG> The first error I get is:
<CarstenG> ! LaTeX Error: There's no line here to end.
<CarstenG> See the LaTeX manual or LaTeX Companion for explanation.
<CarstenG> Type  H <return>  for immediate help.
<CarstenG>  ...
<CarstenG>                                                   
<CarstenG> l.35 \\n
<CarstenG>         ewglossaryentry{encryption}{name={encryption}, description={Encrypti...
<CarstenG> so go to the nl.po file and search for "newglossaryentry{encryption}"
<CarstenG> and there you see that there is a backslash to much (\\)
<CarstenG> then do a "make clean" and start the game again :-)
<CarstenG> Hannie, you could also try Kevin's new build script to check the translation
<hannie> where can I find this script?
<CarstenG> Copy it from the quantal branch to precise
<hannie> right
<CarstenG> And then do a "./build -L nl -c"
<CarstenG> But this is much in progress, so it will not yet find all errors.
<hannie> I will do a make clean first after having corrected this error
<hannie> I made the classical mistake: I was so used to /Projects/ubuntu-manual-quantal that I went to the wrong directory :(
<CarstenG> :-) this happens
<hannie> I do get 149 pages now although the terminal says:
<hannie> Output written on ubuntu-manual-nl.pdf (25 pages).
<hannie> 1 error remaining (perhaps the classic ??:?? Have to check that
<CarstenG> Well, the two ?? means, there are missing references in the document, but the creation would finish in this case. If it ends with "Output written on ubuntu-manual-nl.pdf (25 pages)." then you have real errors in it, like missing { brackets or undefined commands.
<hannie> yeah, it already gives me a headache (I knew it wouldn't be a piece of cake)
<hannie> Ha: output is: Output written on ubuntu-manual-nl.pdf (151 pages).
<hannie> make: *** [ubuntu-manual-nl.pdf] Error 1
<CarstenG> well, the interesting part is in above this message. :-)
<CarstenG> Start reading the log output from the beginning, there you will find the real error message, like missing { brackets or so
<hannie> Will do this
<hannie> Haven't found the answer to this: Missing character: There is no ﻿ in font Linux Libertine
<hannie> CarstenG, I found and corrected a few errors.
<hannie> Result: 151 pages/make: Error 1
<hannie> CarstenG, I have to go now. Will continue later. Thanks for your help so far
#ubuntu-manual 2013-10-04
<popey> godbyk: i tried running the install-tl script on 13.10 and then ran the install packages script and it barfed saying Tex not installed ☹
<popey> seems to be doing more this time
 * popey bodged the script as it doesn't mention 13.10
<popey> Done!  You should now be able to compile the Ubuntu manual!
<popey> \o/
<popey> -rw-r--r--   1 alan alan 2.8M Oct  4 12:44 ubuntu-manual.pdf
<popey> \o/
<popey> https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/ubuntu-manual/fix-bug-1235206/+merge/189274
